# Hello from BC, Canada!



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi there; 
My name's Julie. Right now I have 5 female mice; Ophelia, Hershey, Penny, Bailey, and Moo (Maggie). I also have one very special little buck, he's a satin broken brindle named Samwell. I came into mice keeping after a friend of mine bought three mice from a petstore; one was pregnant. Very soon she had 13 mice. She asked if I wanted a couple females and of course, as an animal lover, I was all for it. Life then took her to Japan, and she had to rehome her remaining mice. I then ended up with 5 lovely, habit-forming pet mice! Osa, Messana, Lillen, Berelaine and Mierin quickly wrapped me around their little tails; and I was hooked on mice as pets! 

I'm currently trying to further understand mouse colour genetics, so you'll probably see me posting about that a lot! Also looking for friendly people to talk about how lovely of pets mice can be :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome to you Julie


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Julie.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Julie.
Welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

